# Flash not working Firefox 5 FreeBSD 8.2



## SeaHag (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok I followed the steps in the handbook and of course it's not working, now what?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html


It's just a black window when trying to view youtube videos.


aboutlugins


```
Shockwave Flash

    File: libswfdecmozilla.so
    Version: 
    Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes
application/x-shockwave-flash 	Adobe Flash movie 	swf
application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash movie 	spl
Shockwave Flash

    File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
    Version: 
    Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes
application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf
application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl
```


The handbook is also confusing, are we supposed to do this section or just 6.2.3?
6.2.4 Firefox and Swfdec Flash Plugin


Edit:

I got it working, I deinstalled /usr/ports/www/swfdec-plugin then re-ran nspluginwrapper -v -a -i. I don't know what fixed it but now it's working.


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 25, 2011)

If you want proprietary Flash Player from Adobe, running with Linux binary compatibility layer, then follow 6.2.3. However, if you want free, open and native software follow 6.2.4. One note: Swfdec is long unmaintained. You should probably install Gnash instead of Swfdec.


----------



## fonz (Jul 25, 2011)

SeaHag said:
			
		

> I don't know what fixed it but now it's working.


I was just about to suggest disabling (or removing) swfdec, but you already figured it out 

Anyway, seeing as both plugins mentioned the same file extensions, my guess is that Firefox tried to use www/swfdec-plugin instead of www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.

Fonz


----------

